# First buck of the season 10pt.



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well it all came together Friday morning the 9th. I was hunting on some private land in North Liberty county. It was a textbook morning as far as the rut activity, at one time in the morning I had 3 bucks chasing 3 different doe's all with in 40yds of me. But this guy came through at 8am chasing 2 doe's and there was no stopping him, he was 20yds behind the doe's and MOVING. Right at 30 minutes later he started making his way toward some hand corn I had throw out. He ended up giving me a good shot at 20yds. And me and my hoyt with a 100gr swacker got er done again.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Another angle.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job! Congrats. Dark antlers are killer.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck!!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats on a beautiful animal!


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*that buck*

I seen that buck standing in your front yard the other day. Good story though congrats.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Outstanding buck! Congrats.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

fillet said:


> I seen that buck standing in your front yard the other day. Good story though congrats.


This guy lol. I wish he would have been at the house, so I wouldn't have had to drag him so far.

Red


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats. Great buck ! Great shot


----------

